
Dakotaraptor ruled Hell Creek Formation as lethal predator - Mz
http://trib.com/news/state-and-regional/dakotaraptor-ruled-hell-creek-formation-as-lethal-predator/article_0c11c4ed-850e-5e8b-829f-e4461a7e868e.html
======
Timucin
Aaaand I am closing the tab for another seems-interesting-article just because
of the site is forcing me to join/login or to do some other stuff.

I have no idea how these sites ending up here, in the first page but it's
getting the most annoying thing on the internet. At least for me...

~~~
Rifu
Presumably upvoted by people who have adblock enabled.

